# How do you get a shot like this one?



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

This shots amazes me. Could anyone venture to guess what less was used for this? Was it cropped?

I have a Canon 40D (1.6 cropped sensor) and tote a L 17-40 lens around most of the time these days.
I don't think I could this shot.

What do you think?


----------



## dandanio (Jun 20, 2008)

Camera Make: Canon
Camera Model: Canon EOS 5D
Image Date: 2009:08:29 17:32:04
Flash Used: No
Focal Length: 70.0mm
CCD Width: 8.43mm
Exposure Time: 0.0031 s (1/320)
Aperture: f/5.6
ISO equiv: 50
White Balance: Auto
Metering Mode: Matrix
Exposure: Manual
Exposure Mode: Manual
Photographer: Rasidel Slika
Copyright: 2009 Rasidel Slika

Use Firefox with FxIF add-on. Right-click the picture, go to Properties, then Exif properties will be listed below. Pretty nifty, eh?


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow, that's cool.

One reason to switch to Firefox right there! Thank you.

So it was shot @ 70 mm with a full frame sensor (Canon 5D). So a cropped camera (x1.6), it would be about 45 mm. 

But do you think he then cropped his shot though. It looks far away and close at the same time, don't know how to explain it.


----------



## allwheelsdriven (Jun 29, 2009)

i got this two nights ago with my 19 year old canon 80-200L shot at 80mm and not cropped.










same spot 14mm f/2.8










same spot 17-40mm f4 at 31mm


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

v12 said:


> But do you think he then cropped his shot though. It looks far away and close at the same time, don't know how to explain it.


I don't know about it being "far away and close", but i would think that since the picture is basically square, then it's been cropped.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

allwheelsdriven said:


> i got this two nights ago with my 19 year old canon 80-200L shot at 80mm and not cropped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not cropped? Negative film has 3:2 aspect ratio. Your pictures look more like 16:9?


----------



## allwheelsdriven (Jun 29, 2009)

the first....not significantly cropped 

the second and third one are pano cropped

www.vispoint.com


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

Mr. The Edge said:


> I don't know about it being "far away and close", but i would think that since the picture is basically square, then it's been cropped.


The dancing .gif icons in your signature + your logical observation make it so obvious.

Thank you. You are right.

I thought that shot was well composed and vivid.


----------



## allwheelsdriven (Jun 29, 2009)

and the photog has a strong presence on google...you could always email and ask


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

Sure, now we know who it is thanks dandanio. I'll drop him a line.


----------



## mpowa (Apr 10, 2004)

hey guys hope you don't mind the bump, I took that shot.

do you want to know what makes that look? the lighting of that time of day (early evening). that is what gives the buildings that kind of structure and definition, with those shadows being cast. the 5D and 24-70 2.8 @ 5.6 also help.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

v12 said:


> It looks far away and close at the same time, don't know how to explain it.


Probably because he shot the road leading your eye into the frame, this gives the photo a feeling of depth.

I think you could easily get that shot with your DX camera, it's more about light and composition.


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

mpowa said:


> hey guys hope you don't mind the bump, I took that shot.
> 
> do you want to know what makes that look? the lighting of that time of day (early evening). that is what gives the buildings that kind of structure and definition, with those shadows being cast. the 5D and 24-70 2.8 @ 5.6 also help.


Did you mess with the gamma at all?


----------



## mpowa (Apr 10, 2004)

Kamdog said:


> Did you mess with the gamma at all?


how do you mean? in post-processing? no.


----------

